# Exhaust clips



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

who's got some. here is one of mine:
click here to view


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i dont believe that *no one * has a clip of their exhaust.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i would have a clip of my Flowmaster 60 on my 93 altima, but alas, i have no camera or no where to host it. but believe you me, it sounds really facking good.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

if people are looking for places to host their clips, go to we-todd-did-racing.com and upload to their site. its free and you get 3mb of storage.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

cool! thanks for the site, but still no camera or mic.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I would gladly host audio of my exhaust, but the tone sounds so much different taped than it does in real life that the justice isnt done


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I would gladly host audio of my exhaust, but the tone sounds so much different taped than it does in real life that the justice isnt done


what do you have?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> what do you have?


2.5 inch VRS with 14 inch Magnaflow Muffler.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

post the clips anyway. mine sounds differnt as well. i shot mine with a crappy digital camera that has mpeg capabilities.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

another one


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

craigqc said:


> another one


 wow that sounds really good. is your car a manual?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

yes, its a 5 speed


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

craigqc said:


> yes, its a 5 speed


Sounds like you slipped the clutch a fair bit on the 1-2 shift too.. or maybe your exhaust just makes it sound that way. :fluffy: Anyway, the exhaust sounds pretty good even though it was done on a digicam and all. Keep up the good work!


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

blitzboi said:


> Sounds like you slipped the clutch a fair bit on the 1-2 shift too.. or maybe your exhaust just makes it sound that way. :fluffy: Anyway, the exhaust sounds pretty good even though it was done on a digicam and all. Keep up the good work!


no, it slipped. the sandy road took me by surprise.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Some dyno clips of NPM Project Altima 3.5


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

craigqc said:


> another one


how the crap do you watch that? it won't work for me.

now i wish i had a camera or something  The Project altima sounds really good. I just wish i could share the flowmaster w/ you guys


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

just click it and it should come up. if not, right click and save as. we-todd-did is retarted. no pun intended.


----------

